# Identify Wall Panel Trim (Added picture)



## louisw (Aug 3, 2012)

I am trying to identify this type of metal trim, what it's called and the type of place I could buy it. I commonly see it in commercial application - offices, apartment lobby. It's used between panels of wood or metal (I am guessing to make installation/fabrication easier). Do you know what this is called?
Thanks.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

Looks like anodized aluminum "U" channel. We used it in commercial office construction exactly as you have it pictured.


----------



## louisw (Aug 3, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Charlie. Was it screwed behind the wood, connecting it to the wall? Also do you know any websites which show different options?


----------



## louisw (Aug 3, 2012)

Charlie, also wondering if you have seen options like the attached where it's projecting instead of a channel.


----------



## Charlie5791 (Feb 21, 2012)

I think the channel extrusions had "wings" on the back. Picture a thin, flat strip with the channel on it. The panels trapped the wings and held the extrusion in place. So the extrusion itself wasn't fastened.

For the projecting one, I believe what they used was called elevator channel. Same idea. Wings get trapped behind the panel and the panels are actually holding it in place.

Look for custom architectural aluminum and I'm pretty sure you'll find what you need. You can also use construction adhesive to adhere the channel to whatever your backer is and for a projecting piece, use aluminum rectanglular tube. And construction adhesive to adhere to the backer.

An adhehesive made to adhere stainless steel backsplash or metal tile would be what you're looking for.


----------

